# 2012 F4 or 2013 Z3?



## Adam_B (Aug 22, 2013)

First post so take it easy on me! I've been riding a Cannondale Quick 4 hybrid and have dumped money into making it more "road-like". Well, I think i'm maxed out and ready to make the leap to a full on road bike. 

I have it narrowed down to two bikes. The 2012 F4 and 2013 Z3. Both are on closeout at the LBS are priced about the same. Besides the geometry/frame, the only difference I can see is the wheelset (WH-RS20-A's on the F4 and RS10's on the Z3). What I found interesting is the WH-RS20-A's are listed as "24mm deep carbon fiber". Can anyone elaborate on this? I thought they were aluminum. The F4 is 1lb lighter as well. 

I'm 225lbs, 6'3" and both are available in 61cm. I just wanna go faster and farther. I'm leaning toward the Z3's geometry but the F4's weight and wheelset is very tempting. I do have Ksyrium Elites on my hybrid so putting them on the Felt could be an option to save some weight on the Z3. I'll shut up now... Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated. 
*

2012 F4*: F4 Road Bike - Felt Bicycles

*2013 Z3*: Z3 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the 2012 F4 and so far it has been a pretty solid bike. 

I have had some issues with it though. On two occasions (two different bikes, same groupset, barely any miles on the bike) the rear derailleur was sucked into the wheel and caused some serious damage. My LBS could not give me any rhyme or reason and said it just "happens." They were insistent that it was my fault saying that I was riding big ring in front and back and caused the problem or I somehow bent the rear derailleur hanger, which I did not do either of theses things for both occasions. 

Either way it eventually all sorted itself out and I have been trouble free since replacing my rear derailleur and hanger TWICE. My suggestion would be to make sure they give it a tune up and have them double check their work to make sure they didn't mess things up. BTW this is the same shop that returned a bike to me with a skewer spring on backwards causing tire rub in my rear chain stays...

If you are coming from a hybrid I would imagine you are looking more for a comfortable bike rather than a racer? The Z series has a more relaxed geometry than the F series. So you will need to consider which will be more comfortable for you over longer distances. See if they have a demo program or will let you take each bike for a day or two to test them out extensively. 

All complaints aside I do really like my F4 and hopefully it will remain trouble free in the future! Though if I had to do it again, I would buy an FC frame and build it up myself with select components. But on a closeout deal you really can't beat the price for a ready to ride bike.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

JD, the problem was the nut behind the wrench. Wasnt the bike.

Adam, take both of them out for a long ride. The geo is slightly different on the F and Z, and it depends on what feels good to you.

I just sold my Cdale CADDX, as I was riding mostly skinny tire too. I want a full on roadie now, and its coming down to Cdale Synapse Carbon or Felt Z4. Trying to wait to see what 2014 models look like--both brands should be posted next week on the webs.

No leftover bikes in my area; but then they didnt carry Synapse here and only a few Z4s. Endurance model bikes (Synapse/Z4) arent a big seller here for some reason.


----------



## Adam_B (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info JD and Harley. I stopped by the shop on the way to work and got a good look at both bikes. I could tell right off the bat the F4 was a little too aggressive and just know my lower back would pay hell for it. Plan on giving the Z3 a spin tomorrow and decide. At under $2k, its going to be a hard deal to pass up.


----------



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

JD,

That does not "just happen". There are two options, as the LBS said you accidently bent the hanger, under heavy load it could snap. Was the hanger broken, did they charge you for a new one? Second, the chain was installed too short. If the chain was too short when you went into big and big there would not be enough chain and something would have to give, either the hanger or rear derailleur will get pulled into the cassette and be destroyed.

Cross changing (big-big or small-small) is not good for your chain and sounds bad, but it's not going to break you rear derailleur, if anything is going to break it will be the chain.


----------



## Dave67 (Aug 21, 2013)

I really like F line, I have 2. The F line is more of true race bike, the Z is the "classic", comfort line. Don't get me wrong the Z can still be a race bike. Like stated above both need a test ride, the longer the better. Also make sure the shop adjust the bike to fit you before the test ride.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Harley-Dale said:


> JD, the problem was the nut behind the wrench. Wasnt the bike.
> 
> Adam, take both of them out for a long ride. The geo is slightly different on the F and Z, and it depends on what feels good to you.
> 
> ...


The Z4 should be on our website this week if it hasn't been loaded already. It was upgraded from 105 components in 2013 to SRAM's Rival group with WiFli derailleur and swanky carbon brake levers as well as their BB30 crankset.








-SD


----------



## bahula03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Boiling the original post down to "I want to go faster and farther," both bikes are going to let you go plenty fast...but the Z is a much better bet for going further since it'll keep most people comfortable longer. 

On the wheelset difference- unless you have a history of buying bikes (or other things) and not upgrading or tinkering, I wouldn't take the stock components into account too heavily. Felt does a great job getting the best components on their bikes at any given price point, but that's a starting point for most people and wheels are often the first thing upgraded.


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

Not to thread jack here but I never dropped my bike or bent my hanger, I am very careful with my bike. 

This happened TWICE from the same shop so something tells me they were installing the chain too short. My hanger was replaced both times because it had snapped as well as a new chain.

I am learning how to work on my own bike now so I have no one to blame but myself for any future problems.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

That is why I "assumed" it was the tech that adjusted the bike. If he didnt do a good job of ensuring proper cahin length, or maladjusting the RD, then things like that can happen.

When I worked at a LBS in college, some steel bikes flexed so much in the BB area that a tst ride was required to ensure that the adjustment was good and not throwing the RD into the wheel. That isnt an issue on your bike, just lamenting that had they done a good test ride they may have found their error.

I dont think its a quality issue with your bike, or that Felt did anything wrong. I would find another LBS to get my money from here on out.


----------



## vivid (Jun 1, 2012)

jdwertz said:


> I am learning how to work on my own bike now so I have no one to blame but myself for any future problems.


That is the best thing to do. There is still a steep-ish learning curve, but it's not rocket science.



Harley-Dale said:


> I dont think its a quality issue with your bike, or that Felt did anything wrong. I would find another LBS to get my money from here on out.


x2, If there was a frame defect then the problem would persist. I would agree with finding another shop.


----------



## Adam_B (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I went to Bob's Cycle Center (roseville,ca) today ready to pull the trigger on the Z3. After riding both bikes for 20min each, I was really liking the F4's feel but the forward position was a bit extreme. I wanted the feel of the F4 but wanted a more upright position. Travis switched the 125mm stem with a 105 with a more upright angle. Perfect! Thanks to Travis and Max for going above and beyond to get the fit right. Now I'm the proud owner of a 2012 F4!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Adam, that is a beautiful bike, for sure! Congratuations. And, it sounds like you found a good lbs as well. A good shop will get you the right size bike to start, and then fit the bike as required to your specific needs. Thats how its done, good for them to get you started out right on the new bike.


----------



## Adam_B (Aug 22, 2013)

Harley-Dale said:


> Adam, that is a beautiful bike, for sure! Congratuations. And, it sounds like you found a good lbs as well. A good shop will get you the right size bike to start, and then fit the bike as required to your specific needs. Thats how its done, good for them to get you started out right on the new bike.


Thank you sir. Went on my first ride this morning. This thing wants get up and go! I kept the pace down though to get used to the shifting/braking. Next ride will be all about breaking PRs! 

Bob's is a great shop and have been around forever. Got my first road bike (Schwinn Super Le Tour) at their Fair Oaks location 35 years ago! Definitely plan on getting the full on 90min fit when I get my new pedals/shoes. 

Thanks to everyone for their input. 


Adam


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

That looks familiar :thumbsup:

Enjoy it and watch out for those spokes breaking! they are only available through Shimano and are typically on back order.


----------



## Adam_B (Aug 22, 2013)

jdwertz said:


> That looks familiar :thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoy it and watch out for those spokes breaking! they are only available through Shimano and are typically on back order.


THanks! I do have a set of Ksyrium elites. I just need to slap a 11-25t or 12-25t on them. Wonder if I should swap them out? I haven't weighed the RS20s but I'm guessing their a little heavier than the Elites.


----------

